# Four Seasons Pacifica



## eal (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone have some information about this timeshare unit?  I have an opportunity to get a penthouse unit (3 bedrooms, 1700 sq ft) for a week next February when we will be in California.  The TUG reviews are sparse and fairly old.  Can anyone provide me with a more recent opinion?  Thanks


----------



## jarta (Apr 7, 2011)

I saw your post and took a (very quick) look on Google for Four Seasons - Pacifica.

It looks like this timeshare resort consists of 5 "unique" units located 1 block (as the crow flies) off the beach.  Only one seems to have 3 bedrooms.  The other 4 units have 2 bedrooms. 

http://www.sanclementeinn.com/pacifica/accommodations.html

No check-in counter at this timeshare place.  Check-ins take place at the San Clemente Inn.  I assume you have to go to or call the San Clemente Inn if there are any problems with the unit.

Here's a link to the resort's facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Four-Seasons-Pacifica/115801051765170

Beyond what I found, I have no idea how this timeshare functions, what type of neighborhood it's in, what shape the units are in, how hard it is to reserve a week, whether the units are fixed or float or how they trade in II or RCI.

However, Four Seasons - Pacifica is obviously not owned by, managed by or in any way related to the Four Seasons hotel chain.  Maybe someone else knows more.   ...   eom


----------



## eal (Apr 11, 2011)

Anybody have any recent info or experiences? (and yes I know the place has nothing to do with FSA - it belongs to San Clemente Inn). I did notice on calresorts.com that upgrades are planned for the next 3 years.


----------



## Harry (Apr 13, 2011)

*Almost owned there*

Small resort in San Clemente.  It is not associated with San Clemente Inn but check in is at SCI.  However, I believe it is a VRI Resort. Units are large condo type.  There is a spa but no pool. Full kitchen and close to beach (about 300 yards or so).  We toured in the early 1980's, bought and then backed out.   I would stay there but not with kids.


----------



## eal (Feb 19, 2012)

Well we enjoyed our week at Four Seasons Pacifica very much - check out my review:
http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID=54eb21ca-dc10-4831-b11f-465b348f4cd0


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Thanks for the great review.  I've got the 3BR on hold for next April*



eal said:


> Well we enjoyed our week at Four Seasons Pacifica very much - check out my review:
> http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID=54eb21ca-dc10-4831-b11f-465b348f4cd0



After reading your great review, I decided I'm going to confirm it.  This will be a great location with a nice large unit to visit with family in the area.   I read the newsletter and they've just remodeled the kitchens in the units.


----------



## eal (Apr 13, 2013)

Enjoy! We hope to go back someday.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 16, 2013)

FYI there's one for sale on eBay right now. I think it's off-season, not Summer, which is why I passed on it.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 4, 2016)

Any recent info on this resort.  I know it's basically a condo but was looking for more recent info.  Looked at tripadvisor reviews and they seemed pretty positive.  I'd assume these would get a pretty good breeze in the summer? (I don't think they have AC).

Greg


----------

